# K2 T1 Break-in



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat mold them.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Any tips on heat molding myself? Looks like Intuition wants me to buy their heat mold kit to do it myself.

Or should I just have Evo do it locally?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Take it in and have evo do it. It'll cost a couple of bucks, but unless you've got experience, they'd probably do a better job. You could also try Mountain to Sound Outfitters, Snowboard Connection or REI. M2S has a good boot fitter, Frank, that probably can help you out with your issue, in the event that you need a bit more than just a boot cook.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> Any tips on heat molding myself? Looks like Intuition wants me to buy their heat mold kit to do it myself.
> 
> Or should I just have Evo do it locally?


2 ways I like but BA probably has better. Go into any shop, they have a boot oven. If its one you've been to before, shouldn't cost you much if anything.

Easier method? Put the liners in the dryer on "high" for 15-20minutes, then wear them immediately till they cool.

Personally I try to use extra material underneath a sock to bulk up any problem areas when doing it (for example I had a toebox that was crushing me, so I cut the front off 3 pairs of old socks, wore them all and pulled a nylon over it all).


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Your boots will eventually break in, but not after wearing them around the house for a few hours. That's not going to do shit. You're going to need to spend some time riding in them for them to fully break in, even when I heat molded my Kaijus, it took them another 2 days to feel like my old pair.

Definitely get Evo to do it. They have the proper expertise and equipment, and you don't want to ruin your boots or liners by messing around with them like putting them in a microwave or dryer or something. Most shops do it for free, especially if you bought the boots from them, but you can expect a $10-15 charge from some places to do it if you bring in boots from somewhere else.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Just bought some K2 T1's from Backcountry.com to replace my shredded Ride RFL's. I've been wearing them around the house a bit to help aide in the break in and I've been having trouble with the outside both feet getting numb from my little toe to my heel. The boot is comfortable and doesn't feel like it puts too much pressure on my feet, but obviously it's a bit tight on the outside. My question is would the boots break in enough to alleviate the pressure?


Well I'm real curious about your RFL's. Think you could post a pic or two?
Are they the 2013 model? They should be under warranty still, shouldn't they be?:dunno:

I bought a pair of these too. They are absolutely fucked, they look like I've had them for 10 years & put over a thousand days on them.

One of the laces snapped on like day 3:thumbsdown:, not that big of a deal as it was up towards the handle. Didn't really affect anything.

"Superfabric":WTF: What the fuck is that garbage? 
That shit is peeling up like an old sundeck. The lower half of both my boots are no longer covered in "Superfabric" 
Now that the waterproof plastic coating is gone they have become "Supersponges":thumbsdown:

I just paid to have one plastic macaroni noodle for the speed laces put back in a pair of old Burton Ions. $16 bucks.

It looks like *all* the macaroni noodles in my RFL's are starting to rip out:thumbsdown:.

The stitching has come out of one of the toes:thumbsdown:, I could probably stick my finger right through to the liner @ the toe.
I say probably cause I haven't tried, I try not to even touch them.

I have only had them for 3 or 4 months, with maybe 25-30 days on them.

My Burton Grails have more than 100 days on them. They are a hell of a lot softer than they used to be, but none of the stitching has come apart.
There are barely any wear marks @ all.

They have lost most of their stiffness too, which is why I bought them.


This is so disappointing:thumbsdown: Cause these are/were the most comfortable boots I've ever had. 
I rode in these for 13 hours one day, never had to re-tighten them.
When I got to my car @ the end of the day, I didn't even loosen them.

I drove an hour & a half with them on, when I got home I went straight for the couch & forgot I was wearing them.

I was amazed, never in 25 years have I made it home with my boots still on.


Sorry for the massive high jack.


To answer your question. They'll probably be perfect. 
You can have them heat molded more than once. Just don't tighten them up much, or @ all towards the upper half of the boot.
Have it done once & if it still too tight, take note of the area & make appropriate size foam shims to stick to your foot for the 2nd mold.

Don't put shims in the first one, they'll probably settle in nicely.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Your boots will eventually break in, but not after wearing them around the house for a few hours. That's not going to do shit. You're going to need to spend some time riding in them for them to fully break in, even when I heat molded my Kaijus, it took them another 2 days to feel like my old pair.
> 
> Definitely get Evo to do it. They have the proper expertise and equipment, and you don't want to ruin your boots or liners by messing around with them like putting them in a microwave or dryer or something. Most shops do it for free, especially if you bought the boots from them, but you can expect a $10-15 charge from some places to do it if you bring in boots from somewhere else.


I wouldn't microwave them or put them in an oven, but throwing them in the dryer wont hurt, and it works.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Timmytard, my RFL's were the best damn boots I've ever owned in all my years of snowboarding. They were the 2011 model with regular laces. Best heel lock down of any boot I've ever owned or tried on. I ended up getting 62 days out of them over the past two season, and will probably get a handful more before I completely retire them. I've got a bit tear in the heel on the left boot and some tearing on the top of the right from resting my board on it while on the lift. Definitely still rideable, but are showing their age. They've been on many splitboard missions, a handful of cat boarding days, and miles and miles of boot packing. I ride my gear hard and the RFL's did their job. Honestly, 60+ days is a record for me with boots, so I'd say they lasted pretty nicely. I'll post a few pics tonight. I'd buy another pair if Ride still made them with regular laces instead of speed laces.

Anyway, back on topic.....I'll probably just head down to Evo and have them heat mold the T1's. I'm really hoping they work out, other than losing feeling in the side of my foot.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

DrnknZag said:


> I'd buy another pair if Ride still made them with regular laces instead of speed laces.


The RFL will have traditional lacing again for the 2013-14 season. Looks like their speed lace system was another failed experiment. I bought two pairs and returned both because the gap in the mechanism for locking down the laces was to wide for the laces.


----------

